# Triple crank vs Double



## 3XBiker (Apr 9, 2012)

What are the Pros and Cons ?
Is more better ?


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

I'd recommend a compact double (50/34), seemed to suit me perfectly from the beginning. I think most people who post here will soon outgrow a triple. I know I'm wanting to switch to a 53/39 crank. I've never ridden a triple, but I guess if there a lot of steep hills where you live it could be useful.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

3XBiker said:


> What are the Pros and Cons ?
> Is more better ?


Given the title of your thread, I'll offer that triples generally consist of 50/39/30 teeth chainrings, while doubles can either be standard (53/39) or compact (50/34). There's also an emerging mid-compact (52/36).

Gearing should match your fitness level and the terrain your ride, while allowing you to maintain an adequate cadence in varying conditions, so if your situation warrants going with a triple, do it. Generally speaking and IMO, unless a recreational cyclist rides in pancake flat terrain (with little wind) truth be told, most are more likely to run out of low gears than spin out on high gears.

The disadvantages (of a triple) are generally overstated (weight/ mechanical complexity) with the advantages generally worth those (minor, IMO/E) trade offs. It's important to remember to match the _rear_ cogs to meet your needs as well, but since you're shopping for a new bike, most OE gear configurations appropriately match the rear to the front crankset. 

Lastly, of the remaining options, I think (for most recreational riders) the compact (50/34) is a good compromise. But again, if it were a close call between the two (triple versus compact) I'd suggest going with the former. 

The best way to answer this question would be to test ride the bikes of interest in the terrain you'll ride. As you crest the steepest climb, you'll probably have your answer.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

PJ352 is right on the money.

Your terrain and your fitness will provide the correct answer to the question, not strangers on teh interwebs.

I own two triples. two standards, and a compact. Each one has its place.


----------



## 3XBiker (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for the replies,
In summary the triple is used in hilly terain and
People with little to no endurance 

Doubles are for people that are not new to
Cycling and can handle better variations of
terain and have mid to high level endurance. 

I'm clear there, but 54/39 vs 50/34 have the same
theory right ?


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Check the gearing because some compacts have higher and lower gearing than some triples so there would be no reason to go with a triple.


----------



## Longhair-NL (Mar 31, 2012)

I'd rather have a triple with a 30t chainring and not use it instead of not having a triple and wishing I had a 30t chainring.

Check the manufacturer's website of the crankset to see if they offer different sized chainrings. For example on my crankset, I can have the option (at a cost of course) of the following configurations:

50/39/30T
52/39/30T
52/42/30T


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

3XBiker said:


> Thanks for the replies,
> In summary the triple is used in hilly terain and
> People with little to no endurance
> 
> ...


Given that most triples have a 30T inner chainring, they suite recreational riders who live in hilly terrain, but they don't have to be new to cycling to need or have a use for a triple. It all goes back to matching gearing to the riders fitness and terrain, not their experience (although, that's always a contributing factor).

The compacts and their somewhat variable configurations are just a way to further tailor gearing to the rider and terrain. Same for making changes at the rear - to the cassette. They all represent compromises to some degree, with some riders preferring tighter gearing (to help maintain a rhythm, or cadence), while others prefer wider gearing.

We can offer general guidelines/ advice, but if you're shopping for a new bike, discuss this with your LBS's. They'll be more familiar with your locale and what most recreational riders in your area prefer. You don't necessarily have to follow suite, but the information might help you decide. Still, when in doubt, go with a triple.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2012)

Take a look at this calculator to get an idea for what the different gear combinations mean:

Gear Calculator 
The gearing combination shown on that link is what I use on my bike. 

This shows the different speeds produced in each gear, at a given cadence (Peadaling RPMs). Some riders naturally prefer higher cadences than others, so even fairly fit riders who prefer to spin at higher RPMs prefer to go for a compact crankset as opposed to a standard 53/39t. 

I personally am running a compact and find the 50/11 top gear is really overkill for my needs. When my cassette wears out I'll probably go to a 12-28 (give up the top in exchange for another intermediate gear). There's only one scenario I've ever really been limited by that gearing, and that was going down a gradual decline with a strong sustained tailwind at my back. Pedaling 135rpm got me to 47mph pedaling. For steeper declines without a tailwind though it's often more efficient/faster to lean over and coast than to pedal (aerodynamics drag is worse when pedaling). 


The cassette also matters as much if not more than the crankset when determining the total gearing combination. A double can actually have wider extremes in gearing than a triple. For example when I was shopping for bikes I saw bikes with the following as options:


52-39-30 triple with 12-25 cassette
50-34 compact with 11-32 cassette

In this case, the double actually has wider gearing range both high and low because of the wider range cassette. The advantage of the triple is you get the narrow-range cassette (Which means smaller jumps in gear ratio between shifts), and it's may not be necessary to shift the front as much.


----------



## seacoaster (May 9, 2010)

If you're riding terrain where the hills are gentle, IMO the triple can be a better choice than the compact double. While the compact double has a wide range, I found that I had to shift the FD (and consequently a few shifts on the RD) on a regular basis. With the triple I can keep it in the middle ring almost all of the time. As I'm a recreational rider, I would be quite happy with a double with a smaller big ring, but they don't seem to make them.

I don't quite understand the comment about outgrowing a triple. Some may find that the double is better suited to them, but I don't think the triple is limiting (at least for recreational riders).

You might also want to keep in mind your needs if you travel with the bike and ride different terrain. While a compact double might be the best choice for your regular rides, it may not be if you're away from home.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I've been riding as a sport since 1999, longer for commuting, compete, and consider hills a strength.

I don't see myself as having outgrown a triple, though. Where I live and ride, there are some grades that I can't spin a 34/27 gear on. I like my 12-27 cassette, so I like having a crank that gives me low enough ratios to use it. While I can fight my way up all the same stuff in 39/25, I'm faster in lower gears. A mountain bike cassette extends the low ratios of any bike by quite a lot, but a lot of riders, me included, find the large jumps between gears annoying on the road.

That said, the difference between a stock triple and a compact isn't that big - it's a little over 10%, so on most cassettes, a bit more than one shift in terms of available gearing.

The thing that really sells me on a triple is that for a solo ride, 50 teeth is quite a lot for me. My triple gives me a 39t gear that works well for me on the flats on my own and in rolling hills, with or without friends, a 50t that works well for riding on the flats with a fast group and descending, and a few extra low gears for climbing.

I learned that I have an above-average selected cadence recently, so this isn't going to apply as much to everybody. I think a lot of people would choose a larger chainring than me, and be right. For themselves, anyway.

Finally, you can swap a double into a drivetrain with a triple pretty easily. You need to replace your shifters and derailleur to go in the other direction.


----------



## 3XBiker (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank everyone for the feedback.


----------

